# Groomers who don't listen to instruction.. Grrr



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww thats a bummer, sorry to hear Snoops has some wardrobe malfunctions 
Personaly were it me I would have asked WHY snoops was so short, if it was a case where the groomer got him on the table and found his coat to be matted or something... ?? I don't think that excuses the haircut they gave him, but it was the first reason that jumps to my mind as a groomer to go short on a dog... it's the only reason I can think of?? If that was the case, and it may not have been, they should have CALLED YOU to get permission to shave him, shame on them! 

If a sastisfactory answer isn't given to they WHY question I would have refused to pay, and if I had already paid I would have asked for my money back. I might even have gone as far as to stop payment on a check or contest payment with a credit card. 
You can call the owner of the shop and seek a refund and let them know you were unhappy (in a nice way) and why in the hopes that they will learn from their mistakes. If this is a corp. run salon like in a petsmart call the salon manager or store manager and most definitly get a refund. 

I don't charge for unhappy clients. If you tell me one thing and I am forced into doing something else but I CALL you and explain the situation and get permission before I do it thats one thing. However, if I just get the trim wrong and you are upset about it, or you feel I did a poor job on the trim - no charge. Of course, like everything, there's a catch. If I give you a free groom you are no longer welcome in my salon since obviously I was unable to satisfy you. 
If I don't like the haircut for some reason or I try something new and they don't like it then no charge and of course I will do my best to fix it on your next visit. 

It may have simply been miscommunication? What is fluffy to some people isn't fluffy to others. They may also have misjudged his coat and thought that they could do say a #4 blade which leaves a little bit of fluff but it turned out waaay shorter than they realized it would. I did that reccently and ended up with a dog who was supposed to be kind of fluffy-ish but turned out smoother than I wanted. Thank goodness the owners didn't know what they really wanted in the first place so that worked out for me.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Wardrobe malfunction.... I'd say! That is a cute way of describing it... My first smile to come of this whole fiasco. 

Wonderpup- I agree 100% with everything you noted. If they had offered an explanation I probably would have a bit of a different reaction. The matting would have been a good guess, but no - Snoops has a beautiful coat that I brush out daily, so no kinks or mats. 

I had been to another groomer/doggy spa before this and they did an amazing job esthetically. I would have gone back, except they had cut Snoops' tummy so badly and didn't even tell me. I discovered the cut once we got home. They didn't say thank you and just thrust Snoops towards me and I paid. When I asked for an envelope to leave tip, they thrust a full money envelope towards me to fill with more money. I was so ticked off. 

Anyway, I can't say much to the owner of this salon because he is a friend of my boyfriend. He asked us if Snoops looked ok and we lied thru our teeth. He and his wife just started the salon so we thought we would try it and offer our support. I guess I just won't go back... 

The hunt for a groomer continues...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad I could make you smile and VERY GLAD to hear snoops is never matted  I would think she would have been refreshed to not have yet another poodle who is matted on her table. 

If she just started the salon I might go with the second therory of the #4 blade and misjudging the coat. Even if she is experienced and has been grooming years and years and years starting up can be a very stressful time. Been there lol, still there kinda. 

I would mention it to her or the boyfriend when you calm down about it though. I hate it when people say the dog looks ok and then I never see them again... Obvioulsy there was something wrong with the clip and I would personaly like to know what that was. It might have even been something I could have fixed to make them happy, OR, lol I could have given then the groom free and waved goodbye as they drove into the sunset. 

A little advice, I'm not sure how you asked for fluffy when you droped snoops off, but get really really specific with a new groomer. Tell them I want an inch or I want a half an inch or whatever. Show them a picture if you've got one. If you want more than an inch (good luck finding a groomer for that) tell them I want him hand scissored and only want *this* amount off the coat. I try really really hard not to allow my clients to come in and ask for generalized clips like the puppy clip(my personal pet peeve!! there is no such clip unless you're talking about a show poodle), or the teddy bear, or sprotsman or... you get the idea. I make my clients tell me or if I have to show me how long they want the coat or what shape they want the face or the ears. Even when things like cockers and schnuazers I try and get them to specify a length. I can do the shave me to the skin with a #10 blade schnauzer trim (yuck) OR I can make their dog look like they are supposed to without having the hassle of handstripping. 
Moral of the story; Sometimes it's all in how you ask for things lol.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Wonderpup- again, I agree with you completely and for the same reasons, I am always very specific to avoid any confusion. There were examples of coat length at the counter and I showed her what I had in mind. Anyway... I probably should mention to the owners that I was not completely satisfied. You are right about that - it's better for the groomer to know what the problem was vs. Never seeing us there again.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sorry that your groomer got it wrong and it's a shame they had no explanation to offer. 

You can search for a new groomer but also keep in mind that this current place at least now knows what you DONT want. Most if not all grooming shops keep records of their clients so they can find out what you like.

Also using the same groomer in a grooming shop (once you find one that you like) will make you getting the result you're looking for each time easier and less stress on a dog. When I book dogs and check in dogs I always look on the card and book the dog with the person who has groomed him regularly or i'll ask if they prefer someone handling their dog. I think it's important for a groomer to have a relationship with not only the dog they are grooming but also the owner as well! I try to maintain a good relationship with all of my clients. All the dogs I groom I know by name and recognize them usually by dogs name and breed when they are making their appointment and I think it helps make them feel safe and secure when leaving their dog with me.

I will also ALWAYS try to do what the owner asks however my magic is limited. If a dog comes in matted he/she gets shaved, no questions asked and i will call to get permission first but I refuse to hurt a dog for the sake of the owner having a pretty puppy. My job is to make the animal comfortable and I can't do that by brushing on a dog for hours.

If your dog wasn't matted then there is no excuse for shaving. I would do no shorter than a #3 blade on a poodle to maintain "fluffy" but I prefer a 1 snap on Vega, it's a little longer than a 3 and gives him some extra fluff so I can turn into a lamb if i'd like later on.

Maybe next time giving a blade length will help with a more exact description of what you are after!

Good luck finding a good groomer! Also never be afraid to ask for references. Most groomers are happy and more than willing to supply them!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to go through that with Snoops but I agree with Aidan on not going somewhere else. You'll likely go through the same mess all over again. 

If the actual quality of the groom was good then that's half the groom taken care of. you can show the owner a picture of what you want or tell her you want twice as much length(or however much more you want). Telling her it wasn't the best move. Now she'll probably go off of what you said and do that with other dogs and possibly make the same mistake again. The only way we groomers can better understand what you want is for you to tell us, or for some - beat it into us. 

can you post a pic of snoops? hopefully he's not too shamed to show his nekkid body online


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Yesterday was such a bad day for us... the whole "grooming thing" put us all in such a icky mood. Snoops would barely even let me take photos of him... I definitely think he is embarrassed. I love him still, of course... but it's almost like I have a different dog. Where did Snoops go?! 

Anyway, I took Wonderpup's advice and I wrote to the owner (who is also my boyfriend's friend) of Salon A (for reference sake). I was reluctant because I didn't want to cause any strain between him and my boyfriend. But figured it best just to be professional and let him know. He wrote back and said he would talk with the groomer this morning. I asked that he not be too hard on her... but I just would rather him know my honest opinion than not know at all. Perhaps my input would help avoid future "wardrobe malfunctions" (thanks for that Wonderpup) with other guests. 

I've decided that I won't take Snoops there again.. it was a far drive for us anyway. Our reason for going there anyhow, was to offer support to our friend and his new salon. I may try the previous salon (the one where they were rude, and cut his tummy without telling me) Salon B (for reference). However, my next visit I will tell them my thoughts about what had happened. They did do a great job on Snoops (minus the attitude and the cut). 

Ok.. now for pictures...
Photo #1 is how Snoops looks daily.. so adorable! And notice he is smiling!
Photo #2 the groom from Salon B - amazing groom, loved the cut and the products they used! 
Photo #3 groom from Salon A - Snoops is skin n bones... won't even look at the camera, and is clearly, not happy. I had asked her to avoid a "skinny snout", and asked for "round fluffy feet", and a "round fluffy face"... I don't think I really got that....


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

GASP!!!!! what the he!! did they do to him??? Poor guy, he looks pathetic!!:weep::crying:

he will grow out and be fluffy again, and just dont go back!!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

tannerokeefe said:


> GASP!!!!! what the he!! did they do to him??? Poor guy, he looks pathetic!!:weep::crying:
> 
> he will grow out and be fluffy again, and just dont go back!!


It's true... he is really meek and lacks alot of confidence now. We went for our usual walk this morning and he was cowering and would just sit on the pavement. He only walked part way and I had to carry him home :crying:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

It sounds to me like he not only feels naked, but that the groomer probably was not real nice to poor little Snoops, especially since you stated that he seems to be cowering. I'm sure that this didn't do a whole lot for your own separation anxiety huh? Hope all goes well with any future grooms, or maybe you could possibly self teach yourself to groom Snoops.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Fuzbutz - Snoops is just really out of character right now. I am so emotional over this. Perhaps I'm over-reacting, maybe I'm just being hormonal... but I am really really sad for Snoops and this whole experience. I tried to cuddle him (he likes to lay his head on my shoulder) and it just didn't feel the same.. He has been hiding under the desk, and won't eat. My boyfriend and I actually got into a screaming match last night, and a bit this morning because I am just so upset. He is telling me to be positive, and it will grow back... I know all of this. It's just difficult because Snoops is my little baby... it's tough to see him appear and act differently... 

Last night, we left him with his big sister Socks (as usual) in their "apartment" (the rec. room of the house). I laid out Snoops wee pad, just in case. He ripped it up, as well as a roll of paper towels - this is very unusual behavior for him. Is it because he was still mad about the whole grooming experience?

He is going to get neutered next week.. oh my gosh.. how will I handle that?! 
I hope Snoops will get back to "normal" soon, so we can prepare for his surgery.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats just wrong! I wouldnt of paid them for a full service, only for the services they provided correctly (shampoo and dry). There also would of been a slight scene if it were my dog. 

There is absolutely no reason that should of happened. Thank goodness that wasn't me! Even though my response would of been more extreme, Im really shocked you didnt say a thing.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Secreto - I didn't "freak out" because the owner is a friend of my boyfriend... I didn't want to cause any beef between the two of them... 

In the end, I did write to the owner and aired my feelings...


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok that is ridiculous! How can you go from fluffy to that!!! I mean, I asked Moose to be shaved like that but I don't see how ANYONE could mistakenly SHAVE a dog like that when asked to keep it fluffy!!!!!!!!!!

Like others have said he's probably sad/cowering because of the way he was treated at the groomers!

I would post full details about the groomer in the grooming section here to alert others not to use them.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

T o d d said:


> Ok that is ridiculous! How can you go from fluffy to that!!! I mean, I asked Moose to be shaved like that but I don't see how ANYONE could mistakenly SHAVE a dog like that when asked to keep it fluffy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Like others have said he's probably sad/cowering because of the way he was treated at the groomers!
> 
> I would post full details about the groomer in the grooming section here to alert others not to use them.


Todd - typically I would do as you suggested... but I won't in this case, again because, see above post. It's a friend's business. 

Here is another shot of Snoops and his nakedness... again, not daring to show his face to the camera. I don't see the "round fluffy feet" I asked for.. do you?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you feel so bad. The hair thing is true, it won't take long at all before it grows back. I know how you feel though, there have been times when ours have ended up not being clipped exactly like we had wanted and if we don't think that they look real nice ourselves, I think that our poor fur babies feel bad, because they too will act sorta' embarrassed. I think that our feelings rub off on our babies. I think that your B.F. probably feels bad because you are not happy and this groomer works for one of his friends, but don't argue about it, its not worth it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

cuddleparty said:


> Secreto - I didn't "freak out" because the owner is a friend of my boyfriend... I didn't want to cause any beef between the two of them...
> 
> In the end, I did write to the owner and aired my feelings...


Aww, I realize why you held back. Im glad to hear that you wrote a complaint about what happened though. Poor little guy, I hope it grow's back fast.

I dont know how often you bath but clean hairs grows faster. So the once a week rule works well.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's support... it means alot to be able to air my frustrations here... I know you all understand how I'm feeling. 

Secreto - yes, I do bathe Snoops weekly! I do hope it grows back quickly... 

I'm trying to keep a positive attitude around him, so that he doesn't feel differently. 
He's still my little Snoopers..


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Cuddleparty, I would be concerned that snoops seems to be upest by the experience. I don't think his behavior has ANYTHING to do with the length of his hair unless he is scratching/licking some of the more exposed parts. That might indicate some irritation either from shampoo, incorrect rinsing, or from the clippers. You said he was sitting down a lot on walks?? Double check that he isn't red or anything back there. It could be that he feels different back there and is sitting but the cowering is certainly not related to the clip. 

Are you sure he isn't picking up on your mood and it is having an impact on his behavior? I might mention this to salon A as well. If you decide to reurn to Salon B instead of looking for a new groomer definitly be sure to mention how you were treated on your previous visit when you make your appoitment but also mention that you were hap with the groom  I might take him in for a little face,feet,tail clip or just a bath so that he can have a good experience with the groomer you choose before it is time for him to be clipped again. If there are any left over 'feelings" aout grooming snoop will have a chance to get over them and be happy once again before, during, and after grooming visits. 

As for the pictures, I retract my previous statements about the groomer misjudging what the coat might look like with a #4, that looks more like a 5 or a 7 to me which is definitly NOT any kind of fluffy


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Wonderpup - his butt does look a bit pink, but I figured it was his skin peeking thru. It doesn't seem there is any irritation there tho...
He has been licking his belly a bit more but all in all, doesn't seem to be irritated. 
I usually request an all natural product, but they used "Coat Handlers" products. I don't know anything about this item.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

WonderPup said:


> Cuddleparty, I would be concerned that snoops seems to be upest by the experience. I don't think his behavior has ANYTHING to do with the length of his hair unless he is scratching/licking some of the more exposed parts. That might indicate some irritation either from shampoo, incorrect rinsing, or from the clippers. You said he was sitting down a lot on walks?? Double check that he isn't red or anything back there. It could be that he feels different back there and is sitting but the cowering is certainly not related to the clip.
> 
> Are you sure he isn't picking up on your mood and it is having an impact on his behavior? I might mention this to salon A as well. If you decide to reurn to Salon B instead of looking for a new groomer definitly be sure to mention how you were treated on your previous visit when you make your appoitment but also mention that you were hap with the groom  I might take him in for a little face,feet,tail clip or just a bath so that he can have a good experience with the groomer you choose before it is time for him to be clipped again. If there are any left over 'feelings" aout grooming snoop will have a chance to get over them and be happy once again before, during, and after grooming visits.
> 
> As for the pictures, I retract my previous statements about the groomer misjudging what the coat might look like with a #4, that looks more like a 5 or a 7 to me which is definitly NOT any kind of fluffy


I agree.

If you are treating her different that could be another reason she is responding different... although it sounds like a VERY BAD experience at the groomers.

At least it will all grow back soon


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

When I arrived at the groomers and saw Snoops, I reacted towards him the same as always. Big hugs and kisses and zerberts (raspberries?) on the belly.. he likes that. 
I'm sure he has sensed my upset a bit, as for routine, everything else has been the same. I've been giving him the same amount of love and attention... 

Ok, I'm gonna get over it once and for all... 
it's just fur, right?!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Well snoops was definitely not matted and there is no reason they should have shaved him unless they really thought that was what you wanted and in that case it was major misunderstanding.

Even the cut they did give him I don't think they did a very good job at it. I'm not sure why if they wanted to leave a fluffy face they cut the face the way they did, i've never shaved straight down a dogs nose unless it's asked for or maybe for some moustache trims, etc... but i don't think it looks right on that groom! It really looks like someone used snoops as a practice dog or something but at least snoops is adorable and can pull anything off because he still looks super charming.

I do think the attitude is probably from something he's picking up from you, embarrassment is a human trait not really a dog thing but if you're uneasy and embarrassed by him then he is naturally going to react to that. I still think he's adorable but it could have been much better!

I personally would pick a bad groom job in hopes of someone doing better but I would NEVER go back to someone who hurt my dog and didn't tell me. A cut that is neglected can lead to infection and something much more serious than a bad haircut. I don't even mind if my dog is cut with the clippers I understand that when dogs jerk it does happen and if it's going to happen it's usually in an arm pit area or around the tail/pads of feet but I ALWAYS tell people if something like that happens. I even tell people if I quick a dog while nail trimming and will send them home with some syptic powder just in case it breaks open again but I do everything i can to protect myself so that the owner can't come back and say "oh it's infected and we need Petco to pay our vet bill. etc..." 

I'm sorry the groom wasn't done to your liking but check for grooming shops in your area online. Many places advertise their grooms and such and will even have photos or a tour of the facility. This is usually more common in smaller owned shops rather than places like Petco or Petsmart. I can't wait until my contract is over and I can look elsewhere for a job. I'm tired of the corporate hoops I have to jump through! (Wonderpup, i'll move to Florida if you hire me!)

Good luck on your next groom, i would also suggest taking a photograph with you of what you want if you try a new place just to avoid this again.

Also if you're looking to help grow coat quickly try "Dream Coat" by Halo, i had my doubts but I tried it with Dodger and wow her coat almost needs a trim now!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aidan said:


> I can't wait until my contract is over and I can look elsewhere for a job. I'm tired of the corporate hoops I have to jump through! (Wonderpup, i'll move to Florida if you hire me!)
> QUOTE]
> 
> LoL Come on down Aidan, we'll see what we can do


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow it's like they did the exact opposite of what you wanted, that's a ridiculously point snout. and very shaved. I also retract any defenses over miscommunication. Poor guy! that first groom was so frickin adorable and now this. I can see why you're heartbroken. I'm so glad I'll be the main person giving Zephyr haircuts, I don't know if I could handle not going off on someone who messed it up that badly. 

It's Very good that you let the groomer know your feelings. maybe they'll figure out what they're doing wrong and it won't happen again.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Aidan and Finghin... Snoops appreciates the "super charming" and "frickin adorable" compliment" :lol: I appreciate it too 

Snoops seems to be doing better, and I've been petting on him all day with hopes that it will stimulate some hair growth. Finghin - funny because I just picked up a pamphlet about Halo products... they look great! I am actually thinking of switching Snoops over to Halo food in a few months. I love that it is a holistic line. I may look for some of the "Dream Coat" that you mentioned. I've also read that Omega3 drops in the food will help? I'm weary of adding anything additional to his diet, but it was an interesting fact to know. 

Being able to post on here and to get everyone's feedback has been great for me.. thanks again. And great for my boyfriend... lol.. we aren't arguing anymore


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am sooooo sorry that happened to you and Snoops. It's appalling! It doesn't look like a mistake to me since he went from fluffy, which you wanted, to nearly scalped! I hope you get over the upset soon and find the right person to groom your little guy.

I don't believe that Snoops is 'embarrassed' but that he is either picking up on how upset you are as they are so sensitive to their owners or he had a bad experience at the salon. Be happy with him and have fun with him to help him get over this bad experience.
_


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

It was Aidan who suggested Halo but I second it. I have dream coat and one of the powedered supplements and they're superb. It really helped with my last dog's dry skin and balding.


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

Gosh, as a groomer it pains me to see those pics. Did they shave the top of his nose or something?
But it also pains me to hear how you were treated at Salon B. Doesn't sound like they deserved the tip, that's for sure. 
The first cut looks nice though, but, obviously, they should have told you about the cut. Mistakes do happen, but it's their responsibility to let you know what happened.
Where are you located? Perhaps I can do some research on helping you find a new groomer. I'm great at that kind of thing! Best of Luck!
P.S. You should be able to get what you asked for, the cut is not that difficult to achieve!

Edit: Ooops, responded before I read page 3...still, the offer of helping to find a new groomer stands!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Finghin said:


> It was Aidan who suggested Halo but I second it. I have dream coat and one of the powedered supplements and they're superb. It really helped with my last dog's dry skin and balding.



Oops.. my bad... thanks to both tho 

So I went to pick up some Dream Coat tonight, and there was a GIANT rat that ran across the aisle.. EEEEKKKK!!!!! I have a HUGE phobia of rodents.. and no, this one did not escape from the rodent section of the pet store. 
I nearly had a heart attack and ran out of the shop. My b/f suggested to the cashier, that they let some of their snakes out to roam the aisles.. :lol:
Alas, no Dream Coat for Snoops tonight. I'm being optimistic tho.. looks like his hair may have grown a fraction of a centimeter today! hooray!  haha..


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

katsdogworld said:


> Gosh, as a groomer it pains me to see those pics. Did they shave the top of his nose or something?
> But it also pains me to hear how you were treated at Salon B. Doesn't sound like they deserved the tip, that's for sure.
> The first cut looks nice though, but, obviously, they should have told you about the cut. Mistakes do happen, but it's their responsibility to let you know what happened.
> Where are you located? Perhaps I can do some research on helping you find a new groomer. I'm great at that kind of thing! Best of Luck!
> ...


Thanks KDW - such a sweet offer. I have another 1 or 2 groomers in mind, but definitely the next time I go into a new salon with Snoops we will have a new approach. Or, I may have to learn to groom Snoops on my own 

I'm not quite sure what they did to his poor little nose...


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Poor thing he looks pretty bad. I don't know about taking him back to salon B either. My groomer has nicked my dog once before and she SHOWED me when I picked him up. If she hadn't I probly wouldn't have noticed it was tiny. It's just ethical...at least she cared enough.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

cuddleparty I hope he has stopped cowering and is acting a bit more normal. It is very strange behaviour for a dog that has been groomed, as others have said it isn't the length of his coat which would make him do this, either he is picking up on your feelings or has had a bad experience.

Honestly I have stuffed up T's clip on several occassions and it will grow back in no time.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey! to ensure it won't happen again, just take in the really cute picture of Snoops after his properly done haircut. that's by far the easiest way, and it's actually *him* so they won't have trouble doing it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I LOVE clients who bring in pictures (of their OWN dog's) to help illistrate what it is they want. It's not so much fun when they bring in pictures of show dogs lol. Haha I groomm this monster yorkie every couple of months and they put him in a schnauzer pattern. The first time they came in they brought in a picture of a standard schn. at a dog show... I was like ummmmmmmmm I'll see what I can do lol.

Hope little snoops is in better spirits today, Yay for a fraction of a centimeter hair growth. The wardrobe is on the mend!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

You know the cut you liked on snoops isn't very hard to achieve and i'm quite certain with some decent clippers and a snap on comb you could get what you wanted.

I also think people SHOULD learn to groom their dogs, it saves you money and I really think it's an excelellent way to bond with your dog! Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with going to a groomer (it keeps ME in business! lol!) but I do think learning to do a few things yourself can save you some money and i think you will really enjoy it. You sound like that kind of person who would really get into it.

I think for snoops me personally I would have just taken a snap on comb to the coat and scissored his top knot (perhaps a 1 snap), i wouldn't have even taken clippers to the face the teddy bear look should just be scissored. Scissoring is probably the hardest part as it takes practice and an eye for detail but for grooming your own dog i see no reason why you couldn't learn.

This is Vega after I groomed him with a 1 snap 










Ignore his topknot, i hate it. I had a friend of mine do it while showing me how to do it and i just hate the way she does her topknots. i was better off on my own!

This is using a little bit shorter going with an O snap, i almostu sed a #3 blade and probably should have because we've been spending a lot of time at cross lake. but i like fluff!










and i did the topknot myself, i like it much better!

Im not sure if snoops has enough coat for an A snap but that's what I did on my Great Pyrenees and she looks fantastic but kind of hard to compare considering two COMPLETELY different coat types os it would look different on a poodle!










Again snap on grooms are probably the easiest in my opinion, it's just a matter of having the equipment.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aiden!! SSSHHHHH! LoL, just kidding.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oops! 

I forgot to mention that you should STILL SEE A REGULAR GROOMER you will just be making them much happier by having the coat very well maintained!

(Is that better Wonderpup? lol)

I wish I had customers that were interested in learning how to groom their own dogs. Most of my customers can't even be bothered to BRUSH their dogs let alone actually groom them!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

rofl - much better 

I think I have mentioned on here before that I have a couple of clients who maintain their own dogs at home, and only come in every few months or when the haircuts start to change and need to be "reset' by the pro. Oh and of course at christmas LoL, Seems like everyone wants to come in at christams


----------

